# Another Teen IBS case?



## Gitah (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello IBSGroup. I am Donald, fifteen years old, and have been having gastric problems all of my life. When in elementary school I would throw up every morning. I am now in at-home-schooling & the vomitting has stopped. However, in the past six months I have been having gas & stomach pain followed by severe stabbing pains during bowel movements. I have been to the hospital, they have done x-rays for blockage, and done scopes of both my upper & lower GI systems. They found nothing wrong & have given up on me. I continue to have these pains every two to three days one to two times a day. As a result I do not leave the house and regret every morning I wake. I used to eat any & all kinds of food. Now, if I eat, I stick to chicken or rice and eat about one meal a day. I -am- stressed. I am failing school because of my inability to function due to the IBS symptoms, I had some family members recently die in a car crash, and there is a history of depression in my family. The only thing I have found to help my pain is hydrocodone & morphine tablets which I can only obtain illegally. My doctors refuse to do any more tests on me, refuse to give me anti-depressants, anti-acids, or pain killers. My quality of living is severely low like many other sufferers of IBS. The only option I see to relieve my pain is suicide or to abstain from eating completely. If anyone has thoughts, opinions, or suggestions, I would really love to hear them, as I, like everyone else, am seeking to relieve my abdominal pains as soon as possible.


----------



## JOJOGrl (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey Donald! I am not sure that I have IBS but i am suspecting that I do. I understand how stressful and embarrassing this can be.While you get to stay at home,i have to go to school-(very difficult). People make very mean remarks about how i smell or the fact that i go the bathroom frequently. For a 14 yr old, this is anything but pleasant. Sometimes i get really deppressed to the point that i cant concentrate on my schoolwork. But the point is that you cannot give up on yourself. I feel sorry for you that you vomit, but i still think that you should eat. The human body cannot survive without consuming food- its the way it is.Please dont commit suicide. I understand the pain that your going through, but you have to remember one thing. Our unpleasant medical problems shouldnt make us feel worthless. We all have worth and are all important. You simply have to give yourself the strength to overcome the problem. Its up to yu if you are going to be bigger than your problem or if you'll let the problem to be bigger than you. In other words, dont be hard on yourself and have confidence. Try to develop some self esteem( all people with gastric problems need to). I know it sounds hard to be so optimistic but you can't let this ruin your life. Lighten up and make a list of the things your greatful for(ur family, friends, the fact that you can get an education). I know this sounds extremely cheesy but its the truth. Good luck on overcoming this problem. I have similar problems and i know what its like.-JOJOGrlP.s.ask ur parents to take you to a therapist. rather than searching for doctocrs that can giv u pills, a therapst can help you by giving advice on how to cope with this. P.s.s. if the above suggestion is useless, you can kind of "program" your body to react differently. I know this sounds kinda strange, but every cell in our body responds to every thought that we have. Say to yourself" i am a completely healthy person and enjoy life" or something like that over a period of several days.Either way, don't giv up on yourself. I am sure that there are family members that love you and can support u through this problem.


----------



## therosierocket (Feb 18, 2010)

dude! i can completely relate to you up to an extenti went through a time of anorexia and its been a really slow horrible recovery.. so i've had a problem with food too. it really just sucks when you know you have to eat but your stomach doesn't like that choice..i also have a really rough time with depression (it runs in the family) even though i've been on soo many different meds, none of them seem to help much. please don't get me wrong, i'm not gonna say i know exactly what your going through 'cause that'd be a big lie and when ever someone says that to me, i feel like #### :/ but you're not the only one with a really suckish situation, and if i can be any help, just let me knowp.s.something thats helped me with the pain i get from eating is like digestive enzymes and probiotics, i have to take them about every time i eat but they do help


----------

